# Which CAI is prefered?



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I konw this has been discussed many times before, but i'm in the market for a CAI. I have an 05 A4 with SLP LT's and Magnaflow cat-back, 150 shot of juice and LS2 Edit. Now ready to tune but want to do the CAI first.

What are ya'lls thoughts on which one delivers more outside fresh air?

Thanks for the help!

Chris


----------



## MLegere (Mar 25, 2006)

As fare as I know there is not one aftermarket CAI kit that will deliver cool outside air.................:rofl:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

mine


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

Cadsbury said:


> I konw this has been discussed many times before, but i'm in the market for a CAI. I have an 05 A4 with SLP LT's and Magnaflow cat-back, 150 shot of juice and LS2 Edit. Now ready to tune but want to do the CAI first.
> 
> What are ya'lls thoughts on which one delivers more outside fresh air?
> 
> ...


Well, I have the LPE CAI on mine and I love it. Dont know if it delivers more outside fresh air, but you can definitely tell a difference in the throttle response.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

2005GTOLS2 said:


> Well, I have the LPE CAI on mine and I love it. Dont know if it delivers more outside fresh air, but you can definitely tell a difference in the throttle response.


you said it.:cool


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

these SOTP impressions aren't very impressive. log some IATs and see how "great" your whoosing sound LPE is. if you must buy a commercial intake wait for the new under the fender one that's coming out soon. at least it's a real cold air intake...


----------



## MLegere (Mar 25, 2006)

svede1212 said:


> mine


I read your write up your's is the exception, very good work dude.

Now make me one I will buy it from you.....:cheers


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

svede1212 said:


> these SOTP impressions aren't very impressive. log some IATs and see how "great" your whoosing sound LPE is. if you must buy a commercial intake wait for the new under the fender one that's coming out soon. at least it's a real cold air intake...


I havent read about this before. Can you direct me to more info on this new Intake coming out?


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

> I havent read about this before. Can you direct me to more info on this new Intake coming out?


+1 -- I haven't heard anything about it either.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

read here
it's the same concept as my home made SS Intake. i'm sure it will look a little nicer (mine's not bad tho) but mine has features that i don't think it will have like the faster reacting thermistor and the radiator heat shielding that helps when you're stopped. i'd bet that it will be in the range of $300. for the ambitious you can build one like mine for around $100...


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

thanks svede1212 for the link, looks great. Have they talked about HP gains at all?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

ridgegoat said:


> thanks svede1212 for the link, looks great. Have they talked about HP gains at all?


no but it would give as much or more HP gain than any under real world conditions. take a look at what the intake is supposed to do. 1 clean air, 2. provide air without restriction, 3. provide the coolest air possible. that's it. no magic. 
all of the intakes get their gains from lowering air restriction. they don't really provide cool air very well. i know my filter is bigger than any you could put in a "Cold" Air Intake box and i'm sure that the MPD would also. i'm very leary of posted HP gains. remember that to get those "i gained xx HP with my Swooshy", you measure it on a dyno. dynos are not like the street or strip. factor in the lack of true cold air and you lose most of the gain. 
another thing i learned from my street testing of intakes is the stock thermistor gets heat soaked in it's location and even moving it didn't get the best results. that's why i found a thermistor that has a smaller mass and reads air temp changes about 10x faster than the stocker.


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

Where did you find the thermistor you have? Link please!!!

I live in Arizona where it is often 110+ in the summer and only cools to the high 90s at night. I have noticed a considerable power loss when things are hot.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

PC4STOP said:


> Where did you find the thermistor you have? Link please!!!
> 
> I live in Arizona where it is often 110+ in the summer and only cools to the high 90s at night. I have noticed a considerable power loss when things are hot.


www.omega.com part# 44005. read up on my SS Intake (link in earlier post in this thread). my success in bringing in cold air is the entire package of things i did


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

svede1212 said:


> www.omega.com part# 44005. read up on my SS Intake (link in earlier post in this thread). my success in bringing in cold air is the entire package of things i did


Thanks!!!

I actually read that thread and like the idea, but someone needs to mass produce it so its not PVC. Looks VERY functional, but not very pleasing to the eye. I know I drive with my hood shut too, but I like to open it to show off the engine sometimes.


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

the cai we use in oz is the standard monaro(gto)cai we cal it the 2 hole mod the standard air box has a shroud at the front with one hole , if you take your air box out you will see a ouyline of a second hole cut that out as well as on the shroud about 90mm diamiter that is the next best thing over here to a otrcai(over the radiator cai ) 
cheers guys


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

MLegere said:


> As fare as I know there is not one aftermarket CAI kit that will deliver cool outside air.................:rofl:


otrcai (over the radiator cai ) i dont know if u guys are aloud to run maffless bu otrcai require a maffless tune and do not fit vented bonets monaro bonet as we call it


----------



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

I've posted this so much I should be getting a kickback from these guys but I think this is the coolest CAI setup I have seen so far. Am planning this mod as we speak. http://coldairinductions.com/images/DSCN4862.jpg


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

Gpr1200r said:


> I've posted this so much I should be getting a kickback from these guys but I think this is the coolest CAI setup I have seen so far. Am planning this mod as we speak. http://coldairinductions.com/images/DSCN4862.jpg


dont think that would be much better than standard


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

this one can run maff or maffless


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I got an LPE on the way and I'm going to do the IAT relocate.

I had an AEM and it was nice...but I go thru intakes as much as I go thru exhaust....so probably when that tru cold air comes out...I'll get that too. LoL


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

you know i should look at the question better before i respond. it asks which "C"AI is prefered. i thought at first it asked which one was best :rofl:


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

i got a 63 series k&n air charger. was about 260 with shipping. it sounds alot better, i love being able to hear the air being sucked into the car. the diablosport predator programmer tune is the only other mod i got, so not a hotrod by any means. but the setup works for me. payed out the arse for the optional 6 year/100,000 mile warranty so can't get too crazy.


----------

